# Building a cabinet for a table saw



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Im looking to build a cabinet for my portable table saw in order to expand its capabilities and get it a little higher (Im 6'2" with disc degeneration). Im looking for some input on the technique for constructing the cabinet itself. I want to make it approximately 6 feet long with a 1 foot table on the left side and a 3 foot table on the right (with a router table of course) and the saw between making up the other 2 feet. My idea is to build a face frame for the front and back like a kitchen cabinet either with biscuits or pocket holes to loin it. My concern is whether the frame of 1x4 will be strong enough to hold up to use of the saw. im looking for input on my plan as well as any other suggestions that might work better. thanks all


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Popular woodworking had a series called 'the little shop that could' Mark I and Mark II. The shop was centered around a benchtop saw built into a cabinet. I'll look to see if I have the link anywhere, but you might be able to find it using the search on their site.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jason

I have been about thinking of doing the same thing , this is what I plan on doing,see below..I get so mad because I no way to support the stock in front of the blade, I use stands now and that's not safe..I can stand in the man hole and push the stock easy from that point..

=======



jaydubya said:


> Im looking to build a cabinet for my portable table saw in order to expand its capabilities and get it a little higher (Im 6'2" with disc degeneration). Im looking for some input on the technique for constructing the cabinet itself. I want to make it approximately 6 feet long with a 1 foot table on the left side and a 3 foot table on the right (with a router table of course) and the saw between making up the other 2 feet. My idea is to build a face frame for the front and back like a kitchen cabinet either with biscuits or pocket holes to loin it. My concern is whether the frame of 1x4 will be strong enough to hold up to use of the saw. im looking for input on my plan as well as any other suggestions that might work better. thanks all


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/store/Mobile_Sawing_and_Routing_Center_Woodworking_Plan.html
What im looking to do is something like this or very much like kp91 suggested. I need to make it rolling so I can push it off to the side when not in use. It needs to be not much deeper than the saw itself, and I will add a seperate outfeed on the back. i wish I had space to dedicate to a permanent spot but my "workshop" doubles as winter storage for my 03 cobra convertible


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Those are all great ideas! I have a room problem, not a space problem. My basement has three rooms,. and each one is 10x28 feet The middle one has the heating and water, the outer rooms have the electric runs. I added an area and a door (3rd) room The door is 38x7 ft. opening, but the other room is only a 32x6&1/2 door. I am trying to figure out how to spread My tools around, and make it as painless as it can be. I love all the bases that were shown, but My rooms are too small. If You can make a tool base as shown, ans still get adequate area too move around, Go for it.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

My plans are to only take up a 2 foot by 6 foot area when not using the saw. Unfortunately, I will only be able to use the tools from march to november. Once my car goes into the garage for the winter it cant come out until spring


----------



## daddygp (Dec 30, 2012)

thank you, Kp91, I've actually been building the Little Shop Mark II for my son in law off of the magazine (popular woodworking Sep 99) that I had in my archives. Unfortunately I've misplaced the magazine and I have to make a couple adjustments that I needed some of the measurements for. I need to warn Jaydubya, though. After I got everything cut out and started piecing it together, the drawers were NOT measured correctly and I recalled (too late) that a couple of subsequent magazines admitted they'd made several mistakes on measuring. So be careful or you'll have the "opportunity" to build several of your drawers twice!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

daddygp said:


> thank you, Kp91, I've actually been building the Little Shop Mark II for my son in law off of the magazine (popular woodworking Sep 99) that I had in my archives. Unfortunately I've misplaced the magazine and I have to make a couple adjustments that I needed some of the measurements for. I need to warn Jaydubya, though. After I got everything cut out and started piecing it together, the drawers were NOT measured correctly and I recalled (too late) that a couple of subsequent magazines admitted they'd made several mistakes on measuring. So be careful or you'll have the "opportunity" to build several of your drawers twice!


Welcome to the forum, Gary.


----------

